# Lyle McDonald Podcast



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2009)

Keats and I were lucky enough to talk with nutrition and exercise specialist Lyle McDonald.  It was a great show and Lyle really knocked it out of the park.  He talked about everything from dieting and training for fat loss, to nutrition and protein to the psychology of dieting.  It was a great interview and I think everyone can learn a lot from it.

Check it out

Enjoy!

Patrick


----------



## Nate K (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks For Posting.
I will def. check it out later.


----------



## Marat (Jun 27, 2009)

Listening to it now. Absolutely fantastic.

Thanks P-funk. Keep em coming


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW, lucky.  Will be listening to this one ASAP.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool stuff.  Will listen to it after ball.


----------



## nkira (Jun 28, 2009)

Just downloaded it....will listen to it after dinner.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 28, 2009)

Excellent interview.  Got me thinking about how I'm going to approach my next setup since I've been massively sidetracked due to some personal stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Excellent interview.  Got me thinking about how I'm going to approach my next setup since I've been massively sidetracked due to some personal stuff.



Thanks.

On another site, my friend Mark (also a trainer out here in AZ) had this to say about the interview:



> I listen to a few podcasts, and usually they're a decent listen, but nothing earth shattering, and you delete them when they're done. And then there are some podcasts that have so much information and the quality of that information is so good, that I will save them and listen to it a few times to make sure I can soak up all of it. This podcast with Lyle is one of those savers.
> 
> I'd strongly, strongly recommend everyone to download this and listen to it. If you dont' have an ipod and itunes, or an mp3 player you can download it to, then download it to your computer and listen there.



I feel the same way he does.  Lyle was excellent during this interview.

patrick


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jun 28, 2009)

Very cool...the podcast itself AND the fact I am now listening to it at work!


----------



## Marat (Jun 28, 2009)

P-funk, any information on who we can look forward to on the next podcast?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2009)

m11 said:


> P-funk, any information on who we can look forward to on the next podcast?



Not sure yet.  We just had two nutrition guys back to back, so we may shoot for a physical therapist or someone that does manual therapy that can talk to us about some practical applications of that stuff and how people can move better, etc....

Is there anyone in particular that you would like us to try and get on?

patrick


----------



## Marat (Jun 30, 2009)

How do you feel about Mark Rippetoe?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2009)

m11 said:


> How do you feel about Mark Rippetoe?



He is great.  We can try and get him on there.  He has been interviewed on a number of podcasts already, but I think he would be a good interview.  We are trying to get people that have really awesome stuff to say that have not been interviewed much on podcasts.  We want to give them a platform to get their message across.

patrick


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 30, 2009)

I like anything nutrition related.

John Berardi?


----------



## Marat (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd think that Dave Tate would have plenty of interesting stories regarding his dieting and would certainly have good information on powerlifting/training.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.  We'll see what we can do.

We want to get some professors on there.  Like some neuroscientists who can talk about movement and pain and how we perceive pain and stuff like that too!

patrick


----------



## Marat (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking forward to them. All the podcasts have been excellent thus far.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 30, 2009)

P-funk said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys.  We'll see what we can do.
> 
> We want to get some professors on there.  Like some neuroscientists who can talk about movement and pain and how we perceive pain and stuff like that too!
> 
> patrick



Well you and Keats are doing an _*awesome*_ job with this podcast project.

Why not do categorization like you're thinking?  You did some diet and nutrition types, so now do some therapy like you said.  After that, maybe do some muscular development?

It would actually be really cool to talk to Milos Sarcev for a segment.  I'm sure Will Brink would be up for doing a podcast too.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh and Tom Venuto.  I've always liked his common sense no bullshit style 

What about even someone like a physical therapist from an sports team or possibly even one that works with olympic athletes?  That would be AWESOME!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Oh and Tom Venuto.  I've always liked his common sense no bullshit style
> 
> What about even someone like a physical therapist from an sports team or possibly even one that works with olympic athletes?  That would be AWESOME!



Yea, we are trying to get some good physical therapists and big time massage therapists lined up to talk all about that stuff.

patrick


----------



## Perdido (Jul 5, 2009)

Finally just listened to the entire show. Very informative and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 12, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> I'm sure Will Brink would be up for doing a podcast too.



Here's the last one I did with MD:

Muscular Development Online Magazine - Will Brink: Creatine Update


----------



## stephenpaul6557 (Jul 12, 2009)

That was a great show, he seems to know his stuff. There was a lot of new information for me to take in. Thanks for the link!


----------

